# BB OCBD -- buy bigger neck size for shrinkage?



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

What say you? I hang to dry, they never go in the dryer.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

I never put mine in the dryer but they shrink a bit anyway. Hard to say if you should size up. White ones shrinkes most of BB OCBD. With them I would size up in neck and sleeve.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

I go up a 1/2 size in arms and neck. Works well.


----------



## jkiley (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't size up. However, I do use a warm wash and low dry the first time I wash them to have them shrink a little into the fit I like. Perhaps I like them a little smaller than they're cut, even at my measured size.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I seem to experience more sleeve shrinkage than the very minor shrinkage around the neck and collar. If you venture into the 346 range shirts, the shrinkage is much more apparent.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Let's make it a little more objective and say that as compared with other BB shirts, the supima OCBDs will shrink about a 1/4 to 1/2 inch in the neck and sleeves. So buy accordingly. I buy mine true to size because I'm a 1/4" size neck anyways and don't mind the sleeve shrinkage. When I was 10 pounds heavier I sized up.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't size up and don't use put them in the dryer. If they seem to get a little tight in the neck, you can try ironing the collar flat and tugging a little bit when wet. Don't try to iron it dry and hang it back up. Iron it again when its dry. The fabric seems to bunch up on the collars of my shirts and this seems to help.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm dissapointed they don't make a 19 so I can size up. I have to use a button extender with my BBs.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

For non-irons, true size.

For "must irons" I size +1/2.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm surprised that they don't allow for shrinkage in stating the size.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Mar 27, 2011)

After much trial and error, I now order non-irons in 16.5/36 and the traditional shirts in 17/36. I machine-dry them, for what it's worth. The white OCBDs shrink more than the others, but for me sizing up a half-size works okay for all of them.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm confused as to how ya'll are sizing up 1/2 of an inch in sleeves.

I'm not sure I've ever had a shirt shrink a noticeable amount if hang dried. Whatever it does shrink is usually stretched back out once you iron and press the shirt.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> I'm confused as to how ya'll are sizing up 1/2 of an inch in sleeves.
> 
> I'm not sure I've ever had a shirt shrink a noticeable amount if hang dried. Whatever it does shrink is usually stretched back out once you iron and press the shirt.


My must iron BB OCBDs shrink even when I hang dry them. I'm a 15 in the luxury shirts and a 15.5 in the OCBDs due to the shrinking. My experience is that whites shrinks the most too.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

joenobody0 said:


> My experience is that whites shrinks the most too.


Others have mentioned that, too. Maybe the colored fabrics or yarns go through a hot dye process that removes some of the shrinkage.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

So what do you do with the sleeves? They don't offer sizes in 1/2 inch increments for the sleeves. I'm a 35 sleeve. Normally I wash and hang dry. If I upsize to a 36, I will likely be showing too much cuff. 

I normally wear the Gitman shirts but 3 for 199 plus 25% off at the next F&F sale will be too hard to avoid. I just don't want 3 shirts that are either too tight or too long in the sleeves.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> So what do you do with the sleeves? They don't offer sizes in 1/2 inch increments for the sleeves. I'm a 35 sleeve. Normally I wash and hang dry. If I upsize to a 36, I will likely be showing too much cuff.
> 
> I normally wear the Gitman shirts but 3 for 199 plus 25% off at the next F&F sale will be too hard to avoid. I just don't want 3 shirts that are either too tight or too long in the sleeves.


Frankly I don't think that sleeve length is that precise. I can wear a 32, a 33, or a 34 inch sleeve. They all look fine. I use the cuff button to limit how much sleeve I'm showing, not the length of the sleeve.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

joenobody0 said:


> Frankly I don't think that sleeve length is that precise. I can wear a 32, a 33, or a 34 inch sleeve. They all look fine. I use the cuff button to limit how much sleeve I'm showing, not the length of the sleeve.


But you'd buy the larger size with the BB OCBDs?


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> But you'd buy the larger size with the BB OCBDs?


Now that you mention it, yes. My other shirts are fine at 32 inches, but my BB OCBDs are too short. I guess I size up 1 or more inches in sleeve length for the BB OCBDs.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

David J. Cooper said:


> I'm dissapointed they don't make a 19 so I can size up. I have to use a button extender with my BBs.


Good news!


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Might as well beat this dead horse by throwing in my two cents. I wear a 17 in a non-iron...171/2 in an ocbd must iron to allow for shrinkage. It's gonna happen.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thought I would offer an update. I had two BB reward cards that were about to expire so I went to Brooks and got 3 new OCBDs (white, blue, blue stripe) in the traditional fit. I wear a 16-35 in the non-irons and bought 16.5-36 in the oxfords. After washing in cold water and drying on medium heat until completely dry, they are a tad over 16 in the neck and about 35.5 in the sleeves. They will stretch back out a little after ironing and I imagine will shrink a little more after a few more wash and dry cycles.

You still can't beat these shirts for the money.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

I am preparing to buy my first "New" Must Iron OCBD's during the after christmas sale. I have a good bit of OCBD's, but they are all thrifted and i don't really have nice basic colors.

These are my true measurements:
Neck - 15.75
Left Sleeve - 35.6
Right Sleeve 35.2

1. I should buy 16.5-36's to allow for shrinkage? 
2. Do i buy the same size in white since it will shrink more than the other colors? or should i only upsize in white and buy 16-35's in colors?
3. White, Blue and ? (Blue Stripe or Pink, which would be more versatile? I already have a nice thrifted yellow)

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Clas...lt,pd.html?dwvar_E482_Color=BLUE&contentpos=1


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

These are casual shirts and should be washed and dried to soften up over time and gain character. You shouldn't have to baby them. My experience has been that the sleeves will continue shrinking over time until they shrink about 5% or so. For this reason, always go up 1 inch in the sleeves and adjust the cuff button if they are a tad long. The collar won't shrink as much, for whatever reason, and they add a little extra to allow for shrinkage. They will also stretch after being ironed or pressed and then worn throughout the day. For this reason, always go with your normal neck size.

With that being said.....I would buy 16-36. I just bought 3 more OCBDs after losing another 25 or so pounds since I bought the last ones. Just washed them last night and they are perfect. I buy 15.5-35 for non iron shirts or shirts that I get professionally laundered. After washings these new ones, which were all 15.5-36, they are perfect in the neck and a bit long in the sleeves. I will just tighten the sleeve cuff a bit to make sure I'm showing the proper amount of shirt cuff. 

Concerning the white shirts, they do seem to shrink a bit more. This might be a scenario where you will need to purchase one size now and re-evaluate for future purchases. If the neck gets a bit tight, you can always use it for casual wear and size up in the neck on your next OCBD purchase.

I think the blue-white stripe OCBD is the single most versatile shirt in the trad wardrobe.


----------



## navyblazer (Oct 12, 2012)

I buy 1/2 size smaller in the non iron, and true to size in the traditional shirts. I measure to a 16 32

Measuring the neck of my 15.5 size non irons every one I have measured is 16" exactly. The sales associate said in all their shirts they allow 1/2" for shrinkage, and in the traditional shirts they shrink that 1/2 inch, the non-irons do not. The one 15.5 I do have in a traditional shirt is spot on 15.5 after plenty of washings and hot trips through the dryer. It is too tight in the neck and for casual use only.

navy


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Buy your neck size. If you wash and dry cool, and press the inside of your shirt collar when you iron, you should be fine.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I returned two BB must-iron oxfords in white today because the third shirt that I ordered shrank too much in the neck. (It was washed in cold water and air-dried.) I will size up 1/2 in the neck ,so that a tie may be worn with the shirt, when I order more shirts in white.

Incidentally, the BB employee that handled the return suggested that I buy non-iron shirts in the future as they will not shrink (according to BB). :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I think men wear their collars much too loose in general. My neck measures a bit under 14.5" and I wear a 14.5 in both BB OCBDs and pinpoints. The OCBDs are definitely snugger, but I only had problems when I dried one in the dryer one time out of desperation: I've since been able to loosen it back up by tugging it each time I wash and hang. Ironing when dry would probably also work. Collars are not supposed to be particularly comfortable.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Does the whole shirt shrink in general? I would like to be somewhere in-between a regular and slim fit. If i buy regular... will it shrink some and fit a little more towards slim? I don't want to buy a slim and it shrink even more, it would be too slim.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I've always added 1/2" to my measured neck size.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Topsider said:


> I've always added 1/2" to my measured neck size.


I've found that this is the best policy, especially regarding the BB shirt in white.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Trevor said:


> Does the whole shirt shrink in general? I would like to be somewhere in-between a regular and slim fit. If i buy regular... will it shrink some and fit a little more towards slim? I don't want to buy a slim and it shrink even more, it would be too slim.


My shirts in the slim fit shrank too much in the shoulders for my frame. Perhaps this could have been avoided if I would have bought a half size larger in the collar.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

What about the sleeves on the white? I wear a 35.25... should i buy a 36 or 37 for the white only? I plan on buying 36 for blue & blue/white stripe.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Brio1 said:


> My shirts in the slim fit shrank too much in the shoulders for my frame. Perhaps this could have been avoided if I would have bought a half size larger in the collar.


No. Don't buy any more slim fits.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Trevor said:


> What about the sleeves on the white? I wear a 35.25... should i buy a 36 or 37 for the white only? I plan on buying 36 for blue & blue/white stripe.


Nothing magical about the color. If you aren't going MTM, buy a 36" sleeve.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Topsider said:


> No. Don't buy any more slim fits.


Aye aye, sir. :icon_smile: But what about the rare occasion when I would wear one untucked with shorts? Surely the slim fit would look more appealing than a regular fit.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Brio1 said:


> Aye aye, sir. :icon_smile: But what about the rare occasion when I would wear one untucked with shorts? Surely the slim fit would look more appealing than a regular fit.


I'm afraid I'm unqualified to judge your appeal in shorts.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Topsider said:


> I'm afraid I'm unqualified to judge your appeal in shorts.


I can assure you that they are Bermuda shorts and not those that are sported by chavs.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Brio1 said:


> I can assure you that they are Bermuda shorts and not those that are sported by chavs.


Excellent.

As for the question of slim fit vs. regular fit shirts, I'm not sure I see how the shorts factor into the equation. Generally speaking, as long as the overall look is balanced, all should be well.

If you tend towards disproportion from top to bottom, size up (or down) accordingly.


----------



## dr.turducken (Nov 6, 2012)

I buy true to size, but then again my neck is a hair less than 14.5. So the smallest neck size is usually just right for me. In 99% of cases, 15 looks like a horse collar on me.


----------

